

How NOT to redact a PDF – Nuclear submarine secrets spilled - ssclafani
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/04/18/how-not-to-redact-a-pdf-nuclear-submarine-secrets-spilled/

======
modernerd
Adobe blogged the correct way to redact a PDF after similar spills in 2009
(video):
[http://blogs.adobe.com/security/2009/12/how_to_properly_reda...](http://blogs.adobe.com/security/2009/12/how_to_properly_redact_pdf_fil.html)

Here's the step-by-step version from the Acrobat help page:
[http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Acrobat/9.0/Professional/WS5E28D...](http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Acrobat/9.0/Professional/WS5E28D332-9FF7-4569-AFAD-79AD60092D4D.w.html)

